# Your old speedcubes?



## stevecho816 (Sep 7, 2012)

What was your main speedcubes before your current speedcube.
I used to use a Rubik's, then Guhong, then switched to a Zhanchi.
So what did you switch from?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 7, 2012)

Rubik's Brand>to a different Rubik's Brand>GuHong>GuHong v2

I am a GuHong lover!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 7, 2012)

F2 to a Zhanchi


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 7, 2012)

Had this Zhanchi for 15 months now, but before that I had a white Type-C. I'm only on my second speedcube, after almost 2 years of cubing. lolme.


----------



## Kian (Sep 7, 2012)

What I've used in competition

Rubik's Brand>A3>Old type D>Type C>FII>Guhong>Zhanchi

I have missed one or two, it's been a while.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 7, 2012)

had an FII, brother exploded it and lost some of the caps, luckily same day that happened the guhong i ordered was delivered
used that till i got a zhanchi
switched back to guhong for awhile
now using zhanchi again

yeap


----------



## benskoning (Sep 7, 2012)

F1, Guhong, Zhanchi, Skoning Zhanchi.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 7, 2012)

Alpha V > Guhong > Zhanchi > Alpha V


----------



## uniacto (Sep 7, 2012)

horrible street-bought small wholesale cube that didn't corner cut at all > Stickerless Guhong > Zhanchi > Guhong > mini Zhanchi


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Since I started cubing: 1982 storebought, new storebought, A2, F1, F2, Guhong, Zhanchi


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's brand, C4Y, then a bunch of various cubes I kept buying (another C4Y, MF8 Legend, Ghost Hand, etc.), then Zhanchi. I only started seriously timing in the last couple months, though, which has been with my Zhanchi.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's brand (2003-2005ish) -> type C -> GH -> FII -> Haiyan -> Dayan LingYun (sp?) -> Zhanchi

Something like that. I might have used one or two other cubes before FII, but I think those last four are in correct order.


----------



## dlwl98 (Sep 8, 2012)

Guhong>Guhong v2>Guhong+Guhong v2 Hybrid> 55mm zhanchi


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 8, 2012)

rubiks brand >guhong v1 /became crappy) >zhanchi>OH Zhanchi.

but im still using my other cubes (zhanchi silk, my personal zhanchi and my witlong cIV).
if the 55m zhanchi will be good for OH i will probably put torpedoes in my OH Zhanchi or switch to the Silk as a main cube


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubiks > Haiyan's Haiyan > Lingyun v1 > Zhanchi. Like MaeLSTRoM my current main has been my main since Zhanchi was released.

Never did like the GuHong originally but beginning to like the Lubix Fusion (GuHong v1 with anchors) I use as a spare as it gets better the more solves I do on it.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 8, 2012)

store brought-f2-guhong-zhanchi-
now i use my guhong 2 and zhanchi


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 8, 2012)

Store bought> Old Type A(I)> Type AV> Guhong> Zhanchi.

Not sure if I missed one or two. Can't really remember any others.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubiks brand>Ghost hand 1>F2>Guhong>Guhong V2


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's storebought -> Old Type A -> Rubik's DIY -> Type C -> F-II -> A-V -> GuHong <- Now.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubiks > Zhanchi > 42mm


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Dollar store cube --> Diansheng --> Blue F1 --> Guhong 1 --> Another Guhong 1 --> Lunhui --> Back to my second Guhong 1 --> Zhanchi --> Lingyun 2 --> Back to my Zhanchi...

I don't really like any of my 3x3s :/


----------



## cubernya (Sep 8, 2012)

In order - Yes I have never had a storebought

Dian Sheng
GuHong - very bad
Lubix Fusion
ZhanChi
WitLong
Same ZhanChi
different ZhanChi
yet another
yet another
and my current one


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubiks storebought > Ghosthand 2 > C4U > Guhong v1 > Lingyun v1 > Zhanchi > Guhong v2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's
Old A
Rubik's DIY
Old A
AII
Haiyan
CII
Guhong
Lingyun
Rubik's DIY
Zhanchi
Lingyun 2


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's Game, C4Y DIY, FII, AV-f, Guhong, Zhanchi, Guhong v2, Zhanchi


----------



## cubeone (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's
Dayan Zhanchi
Dayan Guhong v2
Dayan 55mm Zhanchi

Not totally sure whether I will stick with the guhong v2 or the 55mm zhanchi as my main.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Storebought
guhong
zhanchi
guhong


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's -> Rubik's -> Guhong v1 -> Guhong v2


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

$2 cube
rubiks cube
FII
Guhong 2
Lingyun 2
Guhong 2
C4
Zhanchi 
modded Zhanchi


----------



## NoHacer (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik-->Black Zhanchi-->White Zhanchi


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's -> F-II -> Guhong -> Zhanchi -> Guhong


----------



## vd (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik -> Guhong V1 -> Guhong V2


----------



## jla (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's>F-I>GuHong>ZhanChi>GuHong V2


----------



## Endgame (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's
GuHong
ZhanChi
FII


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's
Type C III 
LunHui
Zhanchi
LingYun II
GuHong II
55mm Zhanchi

Long list ftw


----------



## jonlin (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's/Guhong V1 White/Zhanchi/GuhongV1 black


----------



## roxer9918 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine is very WEIRD

Fake cubes...Fake cubes.... A little more Fake cubes....And at last DaYan Zhanchi.

If wondering what are fake cubes they are the worst cubes on the planet. You can get three for one dollar and a big sized cube with textured tiles or smooth tiles for a dollar or maybe less.

EDIT:- I had used over 8 fake cubes.


----------



## oranjules (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's -> Type A (don't know which) -> A III -> Guhong V1 -> Zhanchi -> Guhong V1 again


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubiks > Guhong ? (cool) Guhong v2 [cubicle]


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2012)

Storebought > Zhanchi


----------



## Speedmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Storebought (2 months) > Lingyun ( 3 months) > Guhong and Zhanchi at the same time ( one week) > Zhanchi ( 1 year)


----------



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's > F-II > Guhong > F-II


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 8, 2012)

Rubik's brand-a DIY cube from a dutch site-shengen F2-guhong V1-guhongV2


----------



## rubiks dude (Sep 8, 2012)

rubik's brand>qj 3x3 pillowed>zhanchi>guhong v2


----------



## solvelecewbe (Sep 9, 2012)

storebought[ most awsome one ever, just as fast as my zhanchi but dosen't cut good]

c4y diy

lubix fusion

zhanchi[lubed ultimate lubix style, but with my corner mod done

lubix fusion [ the same one, now broken in really good and uber-smooth]

zhanchi[ same one, but now broken in and as fast as my storebought]


----------



## Pokerizer (Sep 9, 2012)

Rubiks->Shengen F3(kids popped it and decided to disassemble the core and lost the screws)->ZhanChi


----------



## Owen (Sep 9, 2012)

Storebought (really good one, better than my other 3x3s, so I used it), Ghosthand 1 (Buttercream), F-II, Guhong, Zhanchi, Guhong again (rechristened "Kinghong").


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 9, 2012)

let's see here:
Rubik's> Rubik's> Type A> Type C> Rubiks.com DIYkit> Type D> Type FII> Type A5> Zhanchi

Might have forgotten one or two


----------



## MostEd (Sep 9, 2012)

Storebought - Storebough #2 - Guhong v1, Zhanchi - Guhong v2 - Guhong v2.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 9, 2012)

I like how the join dates for a user correlate fairly well with what cubes they were using in the past.
Seeing the progress laid out in this way looks nice/interesting.


----------



## (X) (Sep 9, 2012)

Rubik's, A1, C1, GH, Guhong, Zhanchi, Zhanchi, Zhanchi


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 9, 2012)

Rubik's --> YJ --> F-2 --> Guhong --> Lunhui --> Zhanchi.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Storebought > Type A DIY > Zhanchi > Guhong 2 > Zhanchi


----------



## balloon6610 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rubik's storebought (Crappy one) 
Diansheng
Type C 1
F II
Guhong
Another Guhong
Zhanchi
Guhong V2


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 9, 2012)

Rubiks with Vaseline to Rubik's with silicon to Dian Sheng to Slik Cube to C4U DIV to Maru to GuHong V1 to Zhanchi.


----------



## choza244 (Sep 9, 2012)

FI>TaiYan>GuHong>ZhanChi


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2012)

Storebought > Type A > Type Aii > Guhong (original) > Zhanchi > mini 55mm Zhanchi

I probably missed a few in between storebought and Guhong.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 9, 2012)

Rubik's Brand > YJ > Guhong > Zhanchi > Guhong (lost my Zhanchi for a few months. It was under my bed the whole time) > Zhanchi


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

storebought -> type a -> type d -> c4u diy




-> a5/f2 -> guhong -> zhanchi


----------



## Smiles (Sep 10, 2012)

Dollar store, Storebought, another storebought, friend's modded storebought, Dayan Guhong stickerless, Dayan Zhanchi.

I really like the Type C IV WitLong, I just haven't gotten around to modding it yet.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 10, 2012)

Started with a Rubik's, then to another Rubik's, and then; F-II>Guhong v1>Lingyun v2>Zhanchi>Guhong v1>Lubix Guhong v1>Lubix Guhong v2>Lubix Fusion.

I think my Fusion is a keeper, got a 30.07 ao5 with it this morning.


----------



## skittlez350 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rubiks>another rubiks>ghosthand I>zhanchi/guhong v2(cant decide)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 10, 2012)

in order:

store brought
dian sheng
rubiks diy
modded dian sheng
guhong
F2
guhong
lingyun2
zhanchi
lingyun2


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Sep 10, 2012)

guhong v2>guhong elite

that's all cos i just start speedcubing this year~~and i'm a guhong lover, maybe will get a zhanchi or F2 later


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 10, 2012)

Rubik's Brand > Ghosthand 2 > Colored Guhong > Zhanchi > Guhong V2

YEAH


----------



## GregTheCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

Well,
Cube from toy shop (as fast as zhanchi, but locking all the time and uncontrolable)->rubik's->guhong v2
Not too many cubes...


----------



## Thompson (Sep 10, 2012)

Rubik's, type C, type F, type F2, type C2, type A2, Guhong, Zhanchi, Guhong V2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Rubik's > Guhong v1


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a Rubik's Brand, then a Type-C I, then a Type-C II, then a Type-A II, then an F-II (Which is now my mom's), then a GuHong, then a ZhanChi, then a Guhong, then GuHong V2.


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 13, 2012)

my list is pretty lol...

rubiks storebought --> ghosthand --> alpha 5 --> pink guhong v1 --> F2 --> guhong v1 --> lubix fusion --> my current cube, which is a guhong core, with zhanchi edges + corners


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 13, 2012)

Since I started:
Rubik's brand
Cube4you cube 
White type D 
Alpha 5 (before it was cool)
Yellow c4u diy
Type A III-F
Type F1
Type F2
Haiyan Memory 
Guhong
Yinlung
Zhanchi


----------



## o2gulo (Sep 15, 2012)

Unbranded cheap cube > Diansheng > Diansheng again (after the paint chipped off) > Storebought > GuHong V2


----------



## JasonK (Sep 15, 2012)

Rubik's
Cube4You DIY
A-V
Guhong
Zhanchi


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 15, 2012)

rubiks, white a1, black a1, zhanchi, guhong v1 (current main).
next would be guhong v2 or one of the mini zhanchis when i get them probably.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Sep 16, 2012)

Rubik's ---> Zhanchi


----------



## MrBlazery (Sep 16, 2012)

Rubiks-->Cube 4 you --> Rubiks (super broken in) --> (F)1--> Guhong 2--> Zhanchi


----------



## Travis (Sep 16, 2012)

Unbranded Cheap cube > Rubiks > Zhanchi


----------



## spectre013 (Sep 20, 2012)

Rubiks brand > Zhanchi (in the mail not here yet)


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 20, 2012)

Storebought
Ghosthand I
F II
Taiyan
Guhong 
Lingyun
Lunhui
Lubix Zhanchi
Guhong
Lubix Lunhui / Lubix Guhong V2 / Alpha 5 Feng


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

Rubiks
guhong
f2
guhong
zhanchi
guhong
lingyun v2
guhong
zhanchi 55mm

I really like my guhong... I've done so many mods to it


----------



## WBCube (Sep 22, 2012)

Back around 2008, all there really was for speedcubes was various DIYs, which I wasn't really a fan of. I had a C4U DIY and a Puzzlepros DIY, both popped like no other and were generally pretty slow. I just ended up using a Rubik's brand for a while, it actually ended up pretty good with a lot of breaking in and lube etc

So anyway, Rubik's --> C4U + Puzzlepros DIY --2012--> Zhanchi --> Guhong V2

I lost my old DIYs unfortunately, I would love to see how they stack up to the newer cubes we have today

I switch between my Zhanchi and Guhong


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 22, 2012)

Rubik's brand->Guhong->Zhanchi->Zhanchi Silk->Zhanchi->Guhong v2->Same Zhanchi Silk

Z-Silk for life <3


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2012)

When I started of course I had a Rubik's brand.. Which I later modified to make it better before going on the natural progression to a DIY which in my case was the, back then, 'new' A2 which was brilliant but still not as good as my modified Rubik's which had got me down to around 25 seconds.

I stayed with these two cubes for almost 2 years switching back and forth between the two whenever I felt my cube was too loose or too tight until I went to my first competition with the intention of upgrading my cube, as one does at a competition I tested as many cubes as I could lay my hands on and eventually settled on a torpedo-less ZhanChi which I bought almost as soon as I got home.

Since then I have used that ZhanChi and this November I am going to another competition where I will almost certainly considering upgrading once more.. Although as fast as I am at the moment, the ZhanChi is probably all I need, why get a cube that is too fast for you?


----------



## pedrinroque (Sep 22, 2012)

C4Y (10 months) lunhui (1 month) zanchi (10 months) guhong v2(2 months)


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 22, 2012)

storebought
f2
lunhui
zhanchi
guhong v2
zhanchi
guhong v2 and that war continues(I'm an indecisive person)


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Really old Rubik's brand
Extremely good Rubik's brand
Lubix Fusion
55mm white zhanchi


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 23, 2012)

I turned one of mine into this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K77d62hRvu0&feature=plcp


----------



## Qert31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rubik's Brand
And that's probably about it.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rubiks, AV, Guhong (white), haiyan's haiyan, (guhong ?), Lingyun with screw mod, Guhong, zhanchi, guhong, OH zhanchi by the cubicle, self modded zhanchi

I cannot remember too well.


----------



## MEn (Sep 23, 2012)

Dollar Store -> Rubik's Brand -> A5 -> Guhong(ABS) -> Guhong(POM) -> ZhanChi


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 2, 2012)

Virtual Cube>Rubik's Brand>Dollar store brand (actually turned faster than Rubik's brand before lubing)>Lubed Rubik's Brand>Guhong


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubik's Brand --> Zhanchi (still going strong after almost a year of use)


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 2, 2012)

Type A
Type D1
Type C2
Type F1
Type F2/Type AV
Guhong
Zhanchi


----------



## CubeRunner0904 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubik's Brand
Modded Rubik's Brand (Really fast... i still use it sometimes )
Guhong V1 Stickerless
Zhanchi


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubiks
Alpha memory
Cube4You
Stickerless guhong
Lunhui (plus I am introduced to lube)
Now I swtich between zhanchi and guhong v2


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 2, 2012)

25 years old Rubiks
"Standard Competition Cube" found on puzzl.co.uk store (with tiles)
Type C2
F2
Guhong
Zhanchi


----------



## nqwe (Oct 2, 2012)

Rubik's 3x3
Rubik's 4x4
Type A1
Floppy Cube
Rubik's 5x5
Type F1
Guhong
Zhanchi
VCube 5
VCube 6
VCube 7
Dayan+mf8 4x4
LingYun 2

using now zhanchi


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 2, 2012)

fII > Type A > fII again > Lubix Zhanchi.


----------



## Verack (Oct 5, 2012)

My first real speedcube was an A5. Then a F2, Zhanchi, and now a Guhong v2


----------



## HEART (Oct 7, 2012)

Rubiks brand > type A5 (?) > ghost hand > C4U for about 2 years > guhong 2 as of last saturday


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 9, 2012)

O_O
I left for 6 months and now everyone is using cubes that I've never heard of. 
This was mine Type A -> Dayan -> AV
Nice short list, I doubt I'll ever like anything more than my AV.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 10, 2012)

Rubik's storebought, Puzl.co.uk speedcube, C4U, C I, F II, Haiyan (not memory), GuHong I, LingYun II/GuHong I with torps


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

Whats an F2?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> Whats an F2?



This 3x3 http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1426721


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> This 3x3 http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1426721



I see


----------

